# Australian Student Visa Refused



## Amaryder (Jun 2, 2011)

My student visa was refused by australian embassy....i applied on 12th May and today i get refusal letter.
They have given reason abt my call interview where i don't describe subjects abt my diploma.

So please tell me can i apply again for student visa as soon as possible.

My dad suggest me to apply now only bt i need to confirm does i get any problem for applying again.

Plzzzz suggest me!!!!!


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Amaryder said:


> Hi Amaryder,
> I still havent understood the reason for your visa reject. If i have properly understood the reason for your visa reject than why dont you prepare proper transcripts from your diploma course and apply for the visa again.....And i feel in your case a professional visa consultant will be of great help if you are confused......Also have you got the acceptance letter from any university in australia?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to apply again just add more transcripts or what ever is beyond needed to get accepted. Good Luck!


----------



## Amaryder (Jun 2, 2011)

Bro...Due to my improper call interview and i don't have acceptance letter from..university. I had applied For CIIS college (Perth). Should i reapply Now again or i hav. to wait for next session?? .Do u hve any professional expert contact in india????

Please reply soon. Thnxx a Lot.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Amaryder said:


> Are you from chandigarh?


----------



## Amaryder (Jun 2, 2011)

No bro... i m frm Amritsar (punjab).


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Amaryder said:


> No bro... i m frm Amritsar (punjab).


There are ample agents available in market, ensure u hire a MARA registered only to improve ur chances, may cost a bit but would be more secure. 

God bless u :focus:


----------



## itsmylife565 (Jul 20, 2011)

I also have a serious problem.. I got an interview on 4th july 2011 and got rejection in visa on 8th july 2011.. i applied through evisa application system..I am really confused in current situation..i am planning for MPA at ECU..DIAC says that i was unable to elaborate the answer related to course..so they refused it..it was my silly mistake.. my agent said me that i should have to re-apply again for the same so did i..But if i will re-apply is it possible to get my visa within 10 days...because my course is starting from 1st august...Actually Diac gave the reason that i couldn't elaborate the answer that they asked me? They asked me that what are the opportunities for you when you will come back to india after studies? I gave answer that i can get job of Financial manager..Then they again asked me that How could you say that you will get job of finance manager? i answered that finance and accounting are related careers..So they trapped me in this question.. I reapplied on 12th of july..what do you think..will they interview me again or not? and i am also getting late for my studies..my college is starting from 1st august 2011.. so is it any possibility to get visa prior to my college starts...? i applied through Evisa application....I need your genuine help..please..


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this...and apologies i just saw, not sure if you are sailed through or not...


Crisp answer: Get hold of IDP consultants( they dont charges any fees)....they have some real good councellers...and they can guide you step by step...

better hold some one experienced's hands before moving 2nd time.....

Good luck dude!



Amaryder said:


> No bro... i m frm Amritsar (punjab).


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes go to a good consultant.

@itsmylife565:
From your scenario it is quite clear that you could not satisfy the Visa officer the benefit of your proposed study program.

You should have made statements like: 
1. This kind of diploma is highly regarded and has benefits over ____ and ____ diploma here. 

2. The courses match with my previous work exp. & education and will add up to my qualifications in a positive manner.

3. That I have researched the current market trend and have concluded that due to increase demand in ______ professionals holding foreign study diplomas when I would get back I have would be taken well enough / better than the local qualified.

4. Recent job descriptions have increased no. of requirements related to _____ related diploma holders.

And the list goes on.... 
Just need to convince the visa officer. 
*Also If you are investing so much money for the diploma/program you must have done all the 1-4 points study to be a serious student.*

@Amaryder: 
Same applies to you. You need to know in detail what you are going to study. If can't answer this than surely you intention is some thing other than studying.


----------



## itsmylife565 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey thanx F1-CUF..
They think that i go for to do work or for PR not for genuine reason for study. So i also did re-application on 12th july with statement of purpose and with same documents from my previous application. But my college is starting from 1st august. I only have 8 days to go and there is no further update on my e-visa application. my agent also requested them to give priority to my application. What do you think? Will they interview me again or not?


----------



## hello4m_andy (Nov 3, 2011)

itsmylife565 said:


> Hey thanx F1-CUF..
> They think that i go for to do work or for PR not for genuine reason for study. So i also did re-application on 12th july with statement of purpose and with same documents from my previous application. But my college is starting from 1st august. I only have 8 days to go and there is no further update on my e-visa application. my agent also requested them to give priority to my application. What do you think? Will they interview me again or not?


OK , now what are status of your application ? you have got your visa or still not??? and they took second time interview or not??? and who is your education and overseas agent ???


----------



## gantapr25 (Jan 12, 2012)

*australia visa rejected*

hi sir,
my visa has been rejected on not genuine intention to enter because i had already 
been to uk for my masters MA ( management ) now i wanna study MBA so i had applied for it to australia. so i got the call interview from Australia immigration so in that interview they asked y u came from uk. so i said now uk is not supporting for students so i came back. so they say that just i am looking to enter 3rd another country. but really i wanna complete my MBA. please can u guide me and say can i apply again 
please sir reply me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You are obviously free to re-apply again. However, unless you tackle the issues that led to the refusal of your initial visa application, then you are again likely to meet with another rejection.

I'm not really understanding your situation from your post. Did you actually get awarded a degree when you were in UK or did you leave without completing your degree. If you did not complete your degree, that might be interpreted as you using the student visa to gain entry to a particular country and it did not work out, now you are looking for another place to migrate to.

Your comment about 'the UK not supporting students' would imply that you possibly tried to stay in the UK but that it did not work out for whatever reason. That might have given the immigration officer reason to believe that you simply use the student visa as a means of migrating to a particular country, which again may have led to the conclusion that you are not a genuine student.

Were you able to provide satisfactory answers to questions about your course and your employment prospects back home upon completion of your studies.

Oftentimes, visa applicants put too much focus on their life in Australia after their studies and that is a recipe for disaster, as the student visa is only temporary and the intention is that you study and then leave.


----------



## gantapr25 (Jan 12, 2012)

hi sir,
ya i had finished my subject over there just after completed of my studies i am out of country . But after as soon as come here i applied for MBA. but rejected on not a genuine intention to enter. because i didnt answer correctly y am back from uk so 
please can u say me can i apply again 
please sir guide me


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gantapr25 said:


> hi sir,
> ya i had finished my subject over there just after completed of my studies i am out of country . But after as soon as come here i applied for MBA. but rejected on not a genuine intention to enter. because i didnt answer correctly y am back from uk so
> please can u say me can i apply again
> please sir guide me


As I have already told you, you are free to re-apply but unless you address the reasons for the initial refusal, then you are likely to have your visa refused again.

I don't know why you came back from the UK - that's something that only you know and can explain to the immigration officer. I suspect that the immigration officer may be alluding to the fact that you could have stayed in the UK to do your MBA and the fact that you arrived home and straightaway applied for a new visa as opposed to trying to find a job, which is typically what most students tend to do.

I am also still confused as to what you mean by the comment that 'UK is not supporting students'. As an international student, you are not entitled to support, job opportunities or anything of that sort and the fact that you assumed that you would get those could have led the immigration officer to believe that you tried to get a job in the UK and as that did not work out, you are now trying your luck in Australia and using the student visa to give you access to the Australian job market.

You should consider consulting a registered migration agent who will be able to provide you with professional advice specific to your case and circumstances.

Good luck


----------



## simran191 (Mar 20, 2012)

*to amar*

hi amar my visa is also refused same situation as u mentioned.
plz give me ur email id...i wanted to ask you have u applied again or not?


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

I am from Bangladesh and have applied for Australian student visa and have not got any acknowledgement, not for additional document submit or any interview. 

Its already 12 weeks passed but I haven't heard back the result so far. Please suggest the next step. Should I do now, should write an email to them? if, yes which address?


----------



## atifmehmood22 (Mar 27, 2012)

*reappy after refusal*

Hi guys,
I applied study visa at 26 october 2011.My student visa got refuse on 13 march 2012because of low income of my father.The reson was that my father income is so small so he is unable to repay all the bank loan.The bank loan letter was attatched with my application as statement to apply instantly.File i have some property and some shops of us in our property but my consultant did not mention.Now my account has 3 million pkr in my current account and also loan letter of 2.9 million pkr.
Please suggest me how should i reapply.I know one thing that now i can apply as personal statement not on loan letter.But i am confuse with legal source of income do i still need to prove that from where my sponsor is earning money.Or i can sale some of my property and attatch its papers with my application when applying next please help me.
I have 6 bands in ielts and diploma of three year in civil engineering.and applied for subclass 572 for construction management course.
And please confirm the time that after how much time i should reapply.


----------



## CHIN8777 (Sep 27, 2012)

ai guyz, pliz help

I recently applied for my student visa 572 in information technology at barrier reef institute of tafe, two days later I received a refusal notificationa stating that visa refused because applicant he did not satisfy Reg 572.223(2)(a)(i) of Migration Regulations 1994 (the Regulations).
“The applicant does not satisfy the financial requirements
I used my sponsor bank statement that had about $22 300 and immigration wants $39000 for my financial requirement of my whle course 2years course. In my previous application i did not include financial support documents from my brother who lives in Australia and he is now a citizen, I assumed immigration will know because i was there last year as a visitor and my brother provided all the support. So was asking if this time i include my brothers financial documents plus my sponsors 2nd account that has about 46000 British pounds, am i going to stand a chance. School starts in January 2013 and i dont want to give up!! HELP!!!


----------



## money.bindra (Jul 26, 2013)

*Visa not granted yet*

hi

I applied for student visa subclass-573(higher education) on 6th may 2013, my medical held on 22nd may and interview was taken on 5th June , embassy has even verified funds in my bank accounts. i've not received my visa yet , as per embassy they have not received my medical clearance ,my course commencement date was July 22nd and now my course date has been extended till Aug 2nd .. if i don't reach and enroll on time my course will be deferred to Feb14. anyone have any thoughts what can be done to expedite the process.

manoj


----------



## amumtaz (Jul 18, 2013)

money.bindra said:


> hi
> 
> I applied for student visa subclass-573(higher education) on 6th may 2013, my medical held on 22nd may and interview was taken on 5th June , embassy has even verified funds in my bank accounts. i've not received my visa yet , as per embassy they have not received my medical clearance ,my course commencement date was July 22nd and now my course date has been extended till Aug 2nd .. if i don't reach and enroll on time my course will be deferred to Feb14. anyone have any thoughts what can be done to expedite the process.
> 
> manoj


Hi
we applied for 574 visa on 22nd may and did our medical on 19th june. All dependents medicals r cleared only my husband's(main applicant) medicals r pending. R ur medicals referred to MOC or still with HOC sydney? 'coz if referred to MOC then it takes approx. 3months. Today the embassy people said tht it will take around 6-12weeks.. So fingers crossed...


----------



## Shivani Bedi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello i want to knw sumthng actually i got refusal on my visa on 9th july and the reason they had given was i dint search the study opportunities in india and my sister is Australian citizen and they said they hve doubt that i will not return i applied for mpa i hve done b.com and law from india can u please suggest me what shud i do nw can i re apply for the same cousre and what are the chances if i prepare better sop actually i dont evn get any interview call. Can i apply for nov session now


----------



## maeroman (Apr 15, 2016)

*Seeking dvice for Australian student visa*

Hi,

I have special case, which I've applied twice with student visa. The first time I applied, I was onshore in Australia. I came there as tourist visa then I applied for student visa onshore but I got refused in my student visa. I don't lose hope. My agent advice that we will proceed in Migration Review Tribunal (MRT). The tribunals review individual decisions made by the Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs concerning refugees in Australia. still my student visa got refused the reason was I have to apply in my country (Philippines) so I went home and re-apply. I applied last year November 2015. I'm kinda worried now because I haven't got any email or call from them. It's almost 5 months since I apply for student visa.

Could you give me advice about it or whoever has same situation like mine.
Thank you.

Regards


----------



## asu9378 (May 4, 2016)

I have master degree in nursing having 10 yr of experience age 34 and want to go aistralia for further study. I want to ask is age factor can create trouble to get student visa. I have completed bsc nursing in 2002 and msc nursing in 2014 from india. Pls help


----------



## asu9378 (May 4, 2016)

Actully i want to go with family on student dependent visa my husband is 37 yr old and baby girl 4.5 yr old.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

asu9378 said:


> Actully i want to go with family on student dependent visa my husband is 37 yr old and baby girl 4.5 yr old.


Age is a factor for them to assess GTE requirement. Normally, it depends on how the qualification will suit with your career progress. As you already has a Master's degree, are you going for PhD this time?


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

asu9378 said:


> I have master degree in nursing having 10 yr of experience age 34 and want to go aistralia for further study. I want to ask is age factor can create trouble to get student visa. I have completed bsc nursing in 2002 and msc nursing in 2014 from india. Pls help


As you have already done masters in nursing why you are going on student dependent visa. Why don't you apply for PR visa as you are a nurse and do the study as a domestic student rather than paying international fees.


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

maeroman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have special case, which I've applied twice with student visa. The first time I applied, I was onshore in Australia. I came there as tourist visa then I applied for student visa onshore but I got refused in my student visa. I don't lose hope. My agent advice that we will proceed in Migration Review Tribunal (MRT). The tribunals review individual decisions made by the Department of Immigration and Multicultural Affairs concerning refugees in Australia. still my student visa got refused the reason was I have to apply in my country (Philippines) so I went home and re-apply. I applied last year November 2015. I'm kinda worried now because I haven't got any email or call from them. It's almost 5 months since I apply for student visa.
> 
> ...


Hi could you please provide more details about your first visa refusal. I mean what course you had applied and about your qualification. As I know someone who is here on tourist visa and planning to apply for onshore student visa under Streamline visa processing so just wanted to know the reason for your denial.

Thanks.


----------



## UdAM SINGH (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello sir, my name is Udam Singh. My Australian visa got rejected in January 2016 . I applied under 572 visa subclass and i apply for advance diploma of Tourism . In refusal letter they sad that , I have considered your circumstances in your home country, your potential circumstances in Australia and the value of the proposed course to your future. They also said that Your previous educational attainment in Class XII with the Punjab School Education Board in the core subjects are of a level that demonstrates limited academic proficiency. Given your academic history , I am not satisfied that your intended course will improve your employment prospects or will increase your remuneration level in your home country or a third country to a level that is comparable to your proposed costs. 

While you have personal ties in your home country, I find that these ties do not, of themselves, constitute a strong incentive to return home when considered against your economic circumstances and employment prospects in your home country. I am concerned that your intention to live in Australia is motivated by factors other than study.


Based on the evidence provided in the application in relation to your previous academic performance, the courses that you intend to pursue in Australia and your current circumstances in your home country I question your intention and capacity to pursue further education in Australia

Sir presently i am doing foundation course of Tourism Management ( 6 month course ). Can i apply again and what percent chances of getting visa.


----------



## Pujan.patel (Dec 2, 2016)

*Australia Student Visa Refused*

Hello There,

I have Got Rejection in my student visa for australia. and they send me letter of rejection. The Reason They Written Is as below.

situation, political and civil unrest in the applicant’s home country, the extent of the
applicant’s personal ties to their home country, whether the applicant has sound
reasons for not studying in their home country if a similar course is available, and
military service commitments that would present as a significant incentive for the
applicant not to return to their home country
● the applicant’s potential circumstances in Australia, including the extent of the
applicant’s ties with Australia that present as a strong incentive to remain in Australia,
evidence that the student visa program may be used to circumvent the intention of
the migration program, whether the Student visa or the Student Guardian is being
used to maintain ongoing residence, the applicant’s knowledge of living in Australia,
and whether the primary and secondary applicants have entered into a relationship of
concern
● the value of the course to the applicant’s future, including the course’s consistency with
the applicant’s current education level, whether the course will assist the applicant to
gain employment in their home country, relevance of the course to the applicant’s past
or future employment in their home country or a third country, and remuneration and
career prospects in the applicant’s home country or a third country to be gained from the
course
● the applicant's immigration history, including visa and travel history for Australia and
other countries, previous visa applications for Australia or other countries, and previous
travels to Australia or other countries.



Please Suggest me Now What Can i Do. Can apply again?
And What Things I have Take care please suggest me.....


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Pujan.patel said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I have Got Rejection in my student visa for australia. and they send me letter of rejection. The Reason They Written Is as below.
> 
> ...


First we need to know what you applied fo and what you have been hiding.


----------



## Pujan.patel (Dec 2, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> First we need to know what you applied fo and what you have been hiding.


I have applied for student visa with spouse for master of IT course. I got Admission and paid fees and then they want 3500000 fund and we complete saw our fund and our My IELTS band is 6.0. L-6.0, W-5.5,R-6.0 AND S-6.0.


----------

